
The Origins of the Lockheed F-117 Stealth Fighter - sanjeetsuhag
http://airvectors.net/avf117_1.html
======
mattkrea
Interesting stuff.

Here is a somewhat related interview with my grandfather that did a lot of
work on radar signature with the Air Force.

Part 1
[http://corescholar.libraries.wright.edu/special_ms431/10/](http://corescholar.libraries.wright.edu/special_ms431/10/)

Part 2
[http://corescholar.libraries.wright.edu/special_ms431/20/](http://corescholar.libraries.wright.edu/special_ms431/20/)

